# Sunshine Coast Brewery



## nonicman (17/6/05)

Was passing the Sunshine Coast Brewery today and this time it was open, sort of. Spoke with Jim Robinson the brewer about having a little tour, which he kindly accepted. I didn't want to hold Jim up as he really wasn't open but picked up a sample selection for tasting later tonight. He did seem keen to talk and was looking forward to using some Organic Wheat Malt from Germany (Weyermann's? my short term memory is not good) that he has recently taken delivery of. 

Was wondering if anyone else is interested in a sticky beak at a brewery. Jim advised that early in the week would be best and to give him a call before hand.


----------



## Steve the Zymologist (17/6/05)

will be down that way in september! where is the Sunshine Coast Brewery? Thats not the old Eumundy brewery is it??? May have to organise a tour of all the "Hobby brewerys" while I'm down there too.

Cheers


----------



## Hoops (17/6/05)

Would love a look but would probably have to be a weekend for me to get there


----------



## Ross (17/6/05)

nonic,

I'm back to the sun Sunday week - available anytime for a beer... :beer:


----------



## sluggerdog (17/6/05)

I'm keen to have a look around one day, maybe a group tour could be on the cards...?


----------



## Batz (17/6/05)

Just give me a date and time and I'll be there ! :super: 

Never turn down a brewery tour

Batz


----------



## nonicman (18/6/05)

> Thats not the old Eumundy brewery is it???


Not that I am aware of. The brewery is located at Kunda Park (industrial estate type area), just outside of Maroochydore, with bar attached and $2.50 schooners on Tuesdays and Wednesdays nights. 



> I'm back to the sun Sunday week - available anytime for a beer...


Good idea will have to arrange something :beer:.

I'll give Jim a call on Monday and let you know Batz. 

To the beers. Looking at Ratebeer, this brewery gets a undue hammering (rightly or wrongly). I'd prefer if this thread didn't decend into a knock the brewer affair.

The dark beers are enjoyable, Extra Stout (roasty full bodied Foriegn Extra Stout 5.8 ABV), Dark Ale (that was very fresh coming in a clean skin bottle, enjoyable malty/yeasty old ale), Bitter (4.8 ABV honeyish lager, reminded me of an Oktoberfest which in my personal preference is not a style of beer I would bother with) and a Chilli beer, 4.6 ABV and based a mellow lager similar to the bitter, the chilli balances this lager well and was very enjoyable, a surprisingly good example of a chilli beer with fresh chilli taste and a slight chilli burn for a finish.


----------



## TidalPete (18/6/05)

Batz said:


> Just give me a date and time and I'll be there ! :super:
> 
> Never turn down a brewery tour
> 
> ...



Ditto that for me Nonicman, I went to the opening many years ago but haven't been there for a couple of years & have never done a tour of the place. If they still have both strong & mild chilli beers then I'll stick to the mild.


----------



## Batz (18/6/05)

Steve the Zymologist said:


> will be down that way in september! where is the Sunshine Coast Brewery? Thats not the old Eumundy brewery is it??? May have to organise a tour of all the "Hobby brewerys" while I'm down there too.
> 
> Cheers
> [post="63875"][/post]​




Is the Eumundi brewery still going?
I was do there the other day and was going to go in for a brew , where I remembered it to be...well thought it was...it wasn't  

If it's still a goer , and we have some numbers we maybe able to swing a tour there too

Batz


----------



## dicko (18/6/05)

I remember the place Batz, it is right opposite the "Dick Kaplick park" in Eumundi.
Or at least it was last time i was there. :lol: 

Cheers


----------



## nonicman (18/6/05)

Eumundi was brought out, Lion Nathan now own it, and from memory Eumundi Bitter is now brewed by Castlemaine at it's brewery. I could be wrong as this is based on hearsay (ownership is confirmed, brewing location is not).


----------



## Batz (18/6/05)

Okey Dokey

Scrub Emundi off the list <_< 

Batz


----------

